# Road (race) cycles...



## woodbloke (17 Jul 2011)

In tandem (waits for groans :lol: ) with Blisters rather excellent cycling thread, any one use a road (or racing bike) for recreational riding, or maybe riding with a club? Just interested as I've just joined this one and would be interested to hear others views - Rob


----------



## Jacob (17 Jul 2011)

You mean road bikes as distinct from mountain bikes? Recreational riding - we do that all the time. Dawes Galaxy Tour for touring and general charging about including roads, tracks and trails; my new bike (Spa Audax) for light touring and road only rides. 
We don't do club things though we have done Audax in the past, and may do more.
Audaxing looks intimidating but in fact the easier ones, 100 or 50 km, can be a very good intro for the inexperienced.


----------



## woodbloke (17 Jul 2011)

Jacob":28dx5z0l said:


> You mean road bikes as distinct from mountain bikes? Recreational riding - we do that all the time. Dawes Galaxy Tour for touring and general charging about including roads, tracks and trails; my new bike (Spa Audax) for light touring and road only rides.
> We don't do club things though we have done Audax in the past, and may do more.
> Audaxing looks intimidating but in fact the easier ones, 100 or 50 km, can be a very good intro for the inexperienced.


Yup, road bikes...lycra and all that stuff :lol: - Rob


----------



## Jacob (17 Jul 2011)

Go for it!
You don't have to be in a club - many just pedal out on their own, stop for a pint, or a coffee, and pedal home. Take a good lock so you can stop more freely.
National Trust houses cafes are good for coffee and cakes, you don't usually have to pay to get in to just the cafe/shop.
Or the full Sunday roast with a couple of pints, work it off on the way home.
Or a nice picnic somewhere with a view.
Or if it's a quick 50km belt just a bottle of water will do, plus banana for extra energy if you need it.


----------



## Blister (17 Jul 2011)

Dont forget to buy some of this

http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/spiuk-an ... 70719.html

for those tender areas :wink:


----------



## Doug B (17 Jul 2011)

Jacob":1f8btf1e said:


> , stop for a pint,



Just the one :?: "I don`t believe it" :-"


----------



## Sawyer (17 Jul 2011)

I have a long history of cycling of all types including cycling to work. Only doing recreational cycling at present (on a road bike), but have done road racing, track, cyclo-cross, time trials and cycle speedway (all, alas, without any great distinction!). Also plenty of touring and club riding.

If you want to race, find a job with a commute of about 10-15 miles each way (ideally, not urban) and you have a ready-made training schedule.  

Club cycling is one of the best and friendliest hobbies going and keeps you fit for woodwork. Highly recommended.


----------



## woodbloke (17 Jul 2011)

Sawyer":2dr1liz0 said:


> If you want to race, find a job with a commute of about 10-15 miles each way (ideally, not urban) and you have a ready-made training schedule.
> 
> Club cycling is one of the best and friendliest hobbies going and keeps you fit for woodwork. Highly recommended.


I'm not interested in racing, but want to take up road riding in retirement from a fitness viewpoint. There's also the social element as well as joining a local club and going for group rides (in the evening or weekend) widens the network somewhat. The club also does off-road riding in the woods behind my house and as I've also got my son's old bike (which I intend to get sorted out) I may well do that as well - Rob


----------



## Waka (17 Jul 2011)

woodbloke":33erg9ee said:


> Sawyer":33erg9ee said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to race, find a job with a commute of about 10-15 miles each way (ideally, not urban) and you have a ready-made training schedule.
> ...



Rob

You just want to wear lycra :lol:


----------



## woodbloke (17 Jul 2011)

Waka":bd0osz01 said:


> woodbloke":bd0osz01 said:
> 
> 
> > Sawyer":bd0osz01 said:
> ...


 :-$...only at the weekend Waka :lol: - Rob


----------



## Jacob (17 Jul 2011)

woodbloke":1itx5s59 said:


> Waka":1itx5s59 said:
> 
> 
> > You just want to wear lycra :lol:
> ...


Careful, its addictive. You'll be kitting yourself out in Lycra just to have a session with that Kell jig. :shock:


----------



## Sawyer (18 Jul 2011)

> I'm not interested in racing, but want to take up road riding in retirement from a fitness viewpoint. There's also the social element as well as joining a local club and going for group rides (in the evening or weekend) widens the network somewhat. The club also does off-road riding in the woods behind my house and as I've also got my son's old bike (which I intend to get sorted out) I may well do that as well - Rob


Good luck with all that. There are plenty of people in clubs with no inclination to race, although different clubs have their own focus. Happy cycling and enjoy the cameraderie.


----------



## chunkolini (18 Jul 2011)

I cycle loads, recreational, on and off road, 10 mile commute each way, touring etc. Love it.
Try a recumbent, the ultimate form of transport, mine is a touring version not a racing thing, like comparing an old Daimler to a modern sports car.
I find it the best way to think. It is a repetitive activity, you can get into groove and just flow with it, (keeping eyes and ears open of course).
Working as an artist I find my best ideas are either devised while cycling or refined on the bike. it does mean a lot of funny looks as I trundle along talking out loud to myself.
Jacob's comment was interesting ''Or the full Sunday roast with a couple of pints, work it off on the way home." not in The Wye Valley, round here it would be Sunday roast and couple of pints dumped in the hedge a mile up the road, everywhere round here is uphill. Couple of pints and a baguette and full on scoff later works better. Note I have tried both options, roast and biking did not work for me.
I have tried fast road bikes and just dont get on with them, droopy handlebars do my back in and I cant breathe, for road use I have an antique Kona Kileuaea on 1" tyres, also the roads round here destroy race wheels.
Can live without clubs, for me it is me the bike and the fresh air, maybe mrs Chunkolini sometimes.
But you cant beat a bike ride. I used to suffer from depression, cycling is the best treatment going, you (I) cannot feel miserable on a bike.
What point am I making?
Get on yer bike.

Chunko'.


----------



## Jacob (18 Jul 2011)

chunkolini":2gd9g34l said:


> ....
> Jacob's comment was interesting ''Or the full Sunday roast with a couple of pints, work it off on the way home." not in The Wye Valley, round here it would be Sunday roast and couple of pints dumped in the hedge a mile up the road, everywhere round here is uphill.


This is Derbyshire yer know! Winnats Pass, Snake pass for two regulars. Sir William Hill for a long one. Riber Hill for a short n nasty. Its all hills except for the Derwent Valley.


> .....n, cycling is the best treatment going, you (I) cannot feel miserable on a bike.
> What point am I making?
> Get on yer bike.
> 
> Chunko'.


Absolutely. Even in the crappiest the weather I always feel glad to have made the effort and got out on the bike. Sometimes glad to get back again it has to be said, but that counts as a double bonus!


----------



## barkwindjammer (18 Jul 2011)

Good community on here Rob, 

http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/


----------



## myturn (18 Jul 2011)

Most important is to have a bike that fits and that you are comfortable on. 
Start with the right frame size then you can determine stem size and seating position.

Get the position wrong and neck and back will suffer, they may even suffer anyway but less so if you are properly positioned. 

And a decent pair of shorts preferably with a synthetic insert rather chan chammy.

Also clipless pedals (once you get used to them) make an enormous difference to pedalling efficiency. Get something like Time or SPD which are inset into the sole so you can walk about on them, no need for the racing type such as Look. 

No doubt the club members will give good advice and you will see what they use and can try out other people's bikes before getting your own, if you haven't already got one. 

Both I and my wife are keen cyclists having started exclusively on the road but ventured into off-road "mountain" biking some 10 years ago for a change and love that too as you see a totally new world to the road. Our bikes go on all our holidays with us and I couldn't imagine a non-cycling holiday, I'd be bored to tears.

Enjoy your new hobby, you will!


----------



## Sawyer (18 Jul 2011)

> I find it the best way to think. It is a repetitive activity, you can get into groove and just flow with it, (keeping eyes and ears open of course).
> Working as an artist I find my best ideas are either devised while cycling or refined on the bike. it does mean a lot of funny looks as I trundle along talking out loud to myself.


I totally agree. When the woodwork is getting complicated and you're stuck in a confused muddle, a bike ride helps to think things through. Back at the bench with a clear head and _voila!_ The solution is often apparent. As I suggested earlier, cycling and woodwork are thoroughly complimentary for many reasons.



> you (I) cannot feel miserable on a bike.


Generally, very true, but: racing hurts. Being off the back of a road race bunch, exhausted and in lousy weather... that's misery! But when things are going better, racing is immensly enjoyable.

You're quite right though, Chunko.. get out on the bike. You can't beat it.


----------



## bugbear (19 Jul 2011)

myturn":3t7av83x said:


> Most important is to have a bike that fits and that you are comfortable on.
> Start with the right frame size then you can determine stem size and seating position.
> 
> Get the position wrong and neck and back will suffer, they may even suffer anyway but less so if you are properly positioned.



Quite true - but in the age of compact frame (touch with fame - I know Mike Burrows) frame sizes are quite different to what they were a decade ago. Conveniently there's much more adjustment via seat stems and (esp) handlebar stems these days.

The extra adjustments, along with exotic frame materials requiring moulds and jigs are a major reason for the sad decline in bespoke frames by individual makers.

BugBear


----------



## woodbloke (19 Jul 2011)

myturn":20i0nur2 said:


> Most important is to have a bike that fits and that you are comfortable on.
> Start with the right frame size then you can determine stem size and seating position.
> 
> Get the position wrong and neck and back will suffer, they may even suffer anyway but less so if you are properly positioned.
> ...


Chaps, thanks for all the info thus far. I've been thinking this one through for a few years now and it seems to me that once retirement arrives, assuming that diet and lifestyle are reasonable (which they are) the only thing that will be lacking in my case, is exercise...hence the reason for the road riding aspect combined with the social element of a cycling club.
I've got one of these on order at Halfords, which is in pole position at the moment, but I may well go for the cheaper version. Halfords came in for a lot of stick when these first came out (and it's the only place where you can buy them) but I'm assured by the manager that there's one Boardman trained techie in each branch who'll be the only person to set up the bike and service it, which is a bit of a relief.
I intend to get hold of some lightweight clipless road pedals and shoes to go with the machine, but will take advice from club members on exactly what to get.
I've also got the 'Blokebike'...a Trek 7.5 hybrid with panniers which I use for zooming around the town (and holidays) as well as my son's old Carrera Subway which I'm fitting with big knobblies to use as an off-road bike, so I guess that one way or another, I ought to have most eventualities covered - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (19 Jul 2011)

woodbloke":ts8tt4ji said:


> [
> I've got one of these on order at Halfords, which is in pole position at the moment, but I may well go for the cheaper version.



What sort of wheels and tyres do those Boardman bikes have, Rob? I'm a bit out of touch with bike stuff these days, but if they are sprint rims with tubular tyres (which have to be glued on) you'll find them a lot of bother and expense for non-racing use. Better to go for wheels that have conventional tyres and tubes. But maybe you've already checked this out......

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## myturn (19 Jul 2011)

In terms of doing the job you want them to there is probably not much difference between the two Boardman bikes you are looking at.

But the more expensive one has the Ksyrium Equipe wheelset which is excellent plus the Ultgegra groupset which, although functionally much the same as 105, is better finished and looks better. The Boardman Pro is 600gm lighter and looks better too IMO, black is boring!
Looks are important you will find :mrgreen: 

If you're retiring then treat yourself to the best you can afford and you won't regret it, you won't be wondering should you have got the other one.

Seriously consider Time Atac pedals. I've tried just about every clipless type available and for non-race use these are my favourites. I used Look when racing but have now sold all my racing shoes and pedals and converted to Atac.


----------



## Sawyer (19 Jul 2011)

myturn":1988za8o said:


> In terms of doing the job you want them to there is probably not much difference between the two Boardman bikes you are looking at.
> 
> But the more expensive one has the Ksyrium Equipe wheelset which is excellent plus the Ultgegra groupset which, although functionally much the same as 105, is better finished and looks better. The Boardman Pro is 600gm lighter and looks better too IMO, black is boring!
> Looks are important you will find :mrgreen:


Drool :mrgreen: 
It's like the plane thing. Hmm, now which Lie Nielson was I going to buy?


----------



## woodbloke (19 Jul 2011)

myturn":1qwoytm9 said:


> If you're retiring then treat yourself to the best you can afford and you won't regret it, you won't be wondering should you have got the other one.
> 
> Seriously consider Time Atac pedals. I've tried just about every clipless type available and for non-race use these are my favourites. I used Look when racing but have now sold all my racing shoes and pedals and converted to Atac.


I keep on reading all the reviews on-line and the Boardman bikes continually come out pretty near the top. As I understand it, the wheel and groupsets are much better than the cheaper version. I know that had I bought the less expensive one, six months down the line I'd wish I'd bought the Aero...so I may as well get it now!  
I'll bear the Time Atac pedals in mind, though Halfords were suggesting some lightweight Shimano road pedals at around £60ish...in any event, they're prepared to do me a deal on 'add-ons', even though they can't discount the machine - Rob


----------



## Jacob (19 Jul 2011)

No doubt an excellent bike but represents a commitment to speed - racing, time trialling, club runs. Smooth tarmac, not too hilly, fine weather. Not so good for messing about, touring, hills, days out, bad weather, winter. No good at all on tracks and trails. 
So unless you are very committed you might end up doing less riding than if you had a compromise bike of some sort such as a light tourer which would be have mudguards, panier rack, low gears etc. Dawes Galaxy?
They are all a compromise - it depends on what you want to do.
Our local bike shop (aka LBS) is http://www.merciancycles.co.uk/ who do a different sort of bike altogether.

I just bought one of these http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php ... b0s21p2573
which is another sort of compromise. I still need my Dawes Galaxy however, if we go off to France again, or Denmark, Sweden, or anywhere.
I recently acquired "Woodworking in Estonia", so that might be the next destination!

PS a test of whether or not you should buy the Boardman bike - have you been watching the tour obsessively and thinking that had you started sooner you coulda been a contender? If not then it's the wrong bike.

PS this is pretty close to the bike of my dreams when I was about 13 and saw something similar outside Linton Youth Hostel, on my first ever cycle tour. I still really fancy it. (Mercian)


----------



## Noel (19 Jul 2011)

Rob, have you ridden a carbon frame before?


----------



## woodbloke (20 Jul 2011)

Jacob":3tj7whpm said:


> No doubt an excellent bike but represents a commitment to speed - racing, time trialling, club runs. Smooth tarmac, not too hilly, fine weather. Not so good for messing about, touring, hills, days out, bad weather, winter. No good at all on tracks and trails.


Jacob, agreed, but as I said, I've joined a club for road runs and the social element. Hills?...these sort of cycles eat hills. It's the fitness and social element that I'm after and for 'messing about' I've got the Trek 7.5 hybrid fitted with panniers...and a mountain bike for futher 'messing about' off-road on tracks and trails - Rob


----------



## bugbear (20 Jul 2011)

woodbloke":206ajs03 said:


> Jacob":206ajs03 said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt an excellent bike but represents a commitment to speed - racing, time trialling, club runs. Smooth tarmac, not too hilly, fine weather. Not so good for messing about, touring, hills, days out, bad weather, winter. No good at all on tracks and trails.
> ...



Have you checked that the range of gears is wide enough to suit you and your intended rides. A lot of (semi)racing bikes assume racing riders, who tend to the fit and slim, and the gears fitted can be high, and may NOT include the valuable "get you home when you're knackered" ratios...

BugBear


----------



## Jacob (20 Jul 2011)

woodbloke":2mc4rrxb said:


> .. Hills?...these sort of cycles eat hills. .....


No they don't! Quite the opposite.
Racing bikes tend to be high geared - for very fit riders. There's a bit of an anti low-gear culture amongst the sporty set which can catch you out; calling them "granny gears" etc. I've seen even pro cyclists having to get off and clunk their way up hills. 
You'll be embarrassed if find yourself doing the same, in all your new lycra kit, stumbling along with clicking spd cleats, and being overtaken by fat kids on mountain bikes!

Have a good read of the Sheldon Brown site.

I'd strongly advise you to go for a touring gear set until you have got a few thousand miles in.
NB also consider your own weight. The light weight of a posh bike is what you are paying for mainly. Losing a stone could be equivalent to £2000 worth of bicycle.


----------



## woodbloke (20 Jul 2011)

bugbear":2kl345n4 said:


> woodbloke":2kl345n4 said:
> 
> 
> > Jacob":2kl345n4 said:
> ...


Good point BB (and Jacob)...I'll check out the gear ratio's and make some further equiries - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (20 Jul 2011)

woodbloke":23o8xzwh said:


> I'm not interested in racing, but want to take up road riding in retirement from a fitness viewpoint. There's also the social element as well as joining a local club and going for group rides (in the evening or weekend) widens the network somewhat.



If you are not interested in racing, Rob, then I'd give the choice of bike a lot more thought. It might even be an idea to join the club and go out a few times on the bike you already have in order to give yourself a clearer idea of what you want, rather than what you think you want.

Those Boardman bikes you are considering are really racing bikes and not that suitable, IMHO, for general club riding and touring. Just to take one aspect - they are not designed to take mudguards. I don't know whether you've done much riding in the rain without mudguards but it's not much fun. The water goes everywhere - and I mean everywhere :shock: You'll soon find that the bike is consigned to fair weather riding. Racing is done without mudguards because it's faster - club riding and touring is done with mudguards because it's supposed to be fun.

If I were in your position, I would do things a different way. I would decide what I wanted then get a frame made (the few good frame builders that are left out there would be able to give you far better advice than Halfords) and then get a set of wheels made up and buy the other components and build the bike (or get the frame builder to do it). That's how things used to be done and it's still the best way IMHO.

All this talk of cylcing has made me want to get my bike out of the loft. But on second thoughts....... :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Jacob (20 Jul 2011)

Paul Chapman":20ob1g5u said:


> ....
> If you are not interested in racing, Rob, then I'd give the choice of bike a lot more thought. It might even be an idea to join the club and go out a few times on the bike you already have in order to give yourself a clearer idea of what you want, rather than what you think you want......


Or just go for something good quality but sensible such as this http://www.yatescycles.co.uk/Dawes-Galaxy-2010- or a few more choices here http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b1s21p0

Last years models often available at a discount. Very big discount may mean unpopular very big/small frame size so look closely before you get the credit card out.


----------



## woodbloke (20 Jul 2011)

Paul Chapman":1m89jkg6 said:


> woodbloke":1m89jkg6 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not interested in racing, but want to take up road riding in retirement from a fitness viewpoint. There's also the social element as well as joining a local club and going for group rides (in the evening or weekend) widens the network somewhat.
> ...


Paul, I've done loads of riding in the wet on the Trek and you're right, the water gets everywhere! The club I've joined though is a local road riding club as opposed to a touring club (one of those in Salisbury too) and although there are races as such, most of the rides seem to be club rides. The guy orgainsing the club is a real hardcore triathlon rider but he's got loads of experience and groups club members according to fitness and ability. They go out on a Thursday evening for a club event (usually around 14 miles) and there are weekend rides down to the New Forest to the motor museum at Bealieu for example. I don't intend to go out intentionaly in the wet (I've got the Trek for that) so I intend to pick and choose my times to go out for a ride. I'm going to meet the rest of the guys on Thursday evening in town to introduce myself...just hoping that I'm not going to be the oldest old f*%t on a bike! - Rob


----------



## Noel (20 Jul 2011)

I asked earlier about riding a carbon frame but no response. Personally would never, ever buy one, especially if the OP is in a retirement situation. They may be a few gms lighter than Alu but are as stiff and uncompromising as to be totally unsuitable. Carbon is good if you happen to be riding up L'Alpe d'Huez on a regular basis and getting paid for it. For the price of the Boardman bike (£1,800?) there's a fortune of better choices about. Giant offer exceptional value, Trek, Specialised etc are good and Jacob's suggestions make good sense. As for group sets I've lost faith in Shimano, have had some failures and no chance of obtaining a small part, have had to buy the full component. I'd go with Sram or Campag next time I build a bike.


----------



## bugbear (20 Jul 2011)

Paul Chapman":27woab3q said:


> If I were in your position, I would do things a different way. I would decide what I wanted then get a frame made (the few good frame builders that are left out there would be able to give you far better advice than Halfords) and then get a set of wheels made up and buy the other components and build the bike (or get the frame builder to do it). That's how things used to be done and it's still the best way IMHO.



Building a bike from components, even with an off-the-peg frame, is expensive. The pre-assembled bikes, even from big fancy LBS's or small manufactures are much cheaper.

Imagine going to a garage and asking them to build a car from the parts catalogue...

I have (ahem) several bikes, in a range from second hand, through off the peg, to custom frame and components.

I would recommend a carefully chosen fully assembled machine, possibly with a few add ons (lights, racks, luggage if/as desired)

BugBear


----------



## Jacob (20 Jul 2011)

woodbloke":uh6d4228 said:


> .... The guy orgainsing the club is a real hardcore triathlon rider .....


Hmm not necessarily the best man for advice! Hard men think low gears are for wimps. I've got touring gears and I am a bloody sight faster up a hill than my triathlon mate with a bike similar to the Boardman.


----------



## Sawyer (20 Jul 2011)

> I've seen even pro cyclists having to get off and clunk their way up hills.


Happens every year in the early season Classics at places like the Koppenberg, Kemmelberg, Muur de Grammont &c. Narrow, 1 in 4 cobbled monsters that see much of the _peloton _on foot. Pretty difficult to ride up, even on a touring bike though.


----------



## woodbloke (20 Jul 2011)

Noel":k6gewlgm said:


> I asked earlier about riding a carbon frame but no response. Personally would never, ever buy one, especially if the OP is in a retirement situation. They may be a few gms lighter than Alu but are as stiff and uncompromising as to be totally unsuitable. Carbon is good if you happen to be riding up L'Alpe d'Huez on a regular basis and getting paid for it. For the price of the Boardman bike (£1,800?) there's a fortune of better choices about. Giant offer exceptional value, Trek, Specialised etc are good and Jacob's suggestions make good sense. As for group sets I've lost faith in Shimano, have had some failures and no chance of obtaining a small part, have had to buy the full component. I'd go with Sram or Campag next time I build a bike.


Noel, sorry for the non-reply. No, I've not ridden a carbon framed cycle before, so that's something else I can ask about. Boardman also do a road bike with ali frame (much cheaper) but I was initially drawn to the carbon frames because of the lightness. I have the second part of my root canal filling :shock: this afternoon so that after the toothwright has finished grinding at my tooth, I intend to take a wander down to my LBS and ask one or two pertinent questions. When I was in there a few weeks ago enquiring about cycles, the guys in there pointed me straigt at a carbon framed Specialized (Roubioux...sp?) as a suitable bike. It was pretty expensive (more so than the Boardman) but there were much cheaper ali framed alternatives (mainly Italian) in the shop - Rob


----------



## Ironballs (20 Jul 2011)

Rob my experience is mostly limited to MTBs - especially after I sold my steel Cinelli after we fell out on the Etape du Dales, but that's another story - but I've ridden plenty of them and in different materials. Aluminium is stiff and rigid giving a harsher ride, carbon also stiff but takes away some of the buzz you get with ali, steel flexes a little more, is heavier but you do get more compliance. Then there's titanium. Titanium is a similar cost to carbon, ie a lot, but I rode a mates (well made) Ti bike and I could have sworn it had suspension fitted, it actually felt like there was an inch of travel at the back. As a consequence it was comfortable, controlled, floaty over the rough stuff and very fast.

Try a decent Ti frame if you can, think LeMond do some if memory serves


----------



## Jacob (20 Jul 2011)

Ironballs":3rkqupwn said:


> ....
> Try a decent Ti frame if you can, think LeMond do some if memory serves


Spa Audax (see link above) is Ti plus carbon forks but go for better gears than the Sram Apex which I don't like at all. Otherwise a very nice bike. Or similar Spa Touring with steel forks - a good combination. Titanium is difficult for forks apparently.
The frames are made in China, Mr Quangsheng?

PS you pay a lot for lightness - losing a bit of beer gut is a much cheaper option and will improve your cycling no end!


----------



## bugbear (21 Jul 2011)

Jacob":1ip5sqq1 said:


> Spa Audax (see link above) is Ti plus carbon forks but go for better gears than the Sram Apex which I don't like at all. Otherwise a very nice bike.



I'd like to take that for granted at £1450

BugBear


----------



## woodbloke (21 Jul 2011)

Jacob":k8ie3sko said:


> PS you pay a lot for lightness - losing a bit of beer gut is a much cheaper option and will improve your cycling no end!


...assuming of course, one has a beer gut Jacob :wink: which I don't.

I went into my LBS yesterday for a natter with the lads to talk about the issues mentioned earlier in the thread. We discussed at some length the merits of frame materials and they were adamant that a carbon frame, correctly sized, would be more than adequate for my needs. I also mentioned the cassette gear ratios on road cycles (with ref to going up hills) and again, they said that this wouldn't be a problem. Jon Fearne, who's the tri-athlete also said that there are a number of riding techniques that can be employed to make hill climbing easier. It also seems that the LBS is much better suited to tailoring a cycle exactly to the users size and riding requirements (out and out race bike as opposed to a more leisurely styled frame) and they're quite happy to give me a 10% discount so that pedals and shoes etc can be bought and set up at the same time - Rob


----------



## Jacob (21 Jul 2011)

woodbloke":y44yj2s8 said:


> .....Jon Fearne, who's the tri-athlete also said that there are a number of riding techniques that can be employed to make hill climbing easier. ....


Really! :lol: So you don't need low gears with these techniques?
Nothing springs to mind, er, rocket up the ****hole perhaps?


----------



## woodbloke (21 Jul 2011)

Jacob":1rp24zoo said:


> woodbloke":1rp24zoo said:
> 
> 
> > .....Jon Fearne, who's the tri-athlete also said that there are a number of riding techniques that can be employed to make hill climbing easier. ....
> ...



Clearly, yes, you need to be in the appropriate gear :roll: but Jon was at pains to point out that there are riding techniques that can be learnt that makes the whole process easier - Rob


----------



## barkwindjammer (21 Jul 2011)

Buy yourself one of these, 'hybrid' it yourself by putting 'skinnies' on it, and save yourself a fortune and the sniggering of turning up at a club with 'more money than sense' written all over you  

http://www.bumblebeeauctions.co.uk/XcAP ... p?ID=25999


----------



## woodbloke (21 Jul 2011)

barkwindjammer":3jobm6wd said:


> Buy yourself one of these, 'hybrid' it yourself by putting 'skinnies' on it, and save yourself a fortune and the sniggering of turning up at a club with 'more money than sense' written all over you
> 
> http://www.bumblebeeauctions.co.uk/XcAP ... p?ID=25999


First and foremost, I've got a mountain bike _and_ a Trek 7.5 hybrid...so I don't need a grotty knocked off machine being flogged by the police. Second and foremost, having just been down to see off this evenings club run, all the guys (male and female) were a totally mixed bunch of ages and abilities (lots of grey haired guys there), riding a complete mix of different machines so the '_more money than sense_' quip, I'm afeard bwj, has well and truly fallen on stony ground - Rob


----------



## Jacob (21 Jul 2011)

Hill climbing techniques - if its not rocket up the a......e maybe its heavy drugs, man? Watch out for those pills Rob!


----------



## barkwindjammer (21 Jul 2011)

Just post up the pics Rob


----------



## Jacob (21 Jul 2011)

barkwindjammer":32q3d1t8 said:


> Just post up the pics Rob


 :lol: 
Can't wait. Sweaty old geezer in Lycra wearing SPD high heels!

No seriously take no notice Rob - just get out there you will really like it.

PS have you noticed my new signature, with Lance Armstrong references?


----------



## Jacob (22 Jul 2011)

Just checking on "It's not about the Bike" (Lance Armstrong) for my new signature quotation and I came across this bit of food for thought http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11958903


----------



## Doug B (22 Jul 2011)

Jacob":21rhvkil said:


> food for thought http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11958903




Quote "MAMIL (middle aged man in lycra) - we all know one "


Nearly spat my lapsang souchong over the laptop when i read that, so true :lol: 



Cheers


Ps....Bass gets you up hills quickly


----------



## bugbear (22 Jul 2011)

woodbloke":g41qai25 said:


> First and foremost, I've got a mountain bike _and_ a Trek 7.5 hybrid...so I don't need a grotty knocked off machine being flogged by the police. Second and foremost, having just been down to see off this evenings club run, all the guys (male and female) were a totally mixed bunch of ages and abilities (lots of grey haired guys there), riding a complete mix of different machines so the '_more money than sense_' quip, I'm afeard bwj, has well and truly fallen on stony ground - Rob



That sounds most promising. At the risk of forming a paradox, I'd ignore this forum, and ask the other club members for advice. They know both the club "style" and the local terrain.

You may even be able to borrow bikes for a trial longer than even the most friendly LBS would allow, before spending your hard earned.

BugBear


----------



## Paul Chapman (22 Jul 2011)

bugbear":38xt2cl7 said:


> I'd ignore this forum, and ask the other club members for advice.



Probably the best suggestion yet.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Jacob (22 Jul 2011)

I wouldn't say that at all. 
Quite pleasing to see the wide range of cycling experience represented here, which should be of value to Rob and any others taking similar steps.
Is there a link between woodwork and cycling or is this typical of any forum?


----------



## woodbloke (22 Jul 2011)

bugbear":3p7o9az2 said:


> That sounds most promising. At the risk of forming a paradox, I'd ignore this forum, and ask the other club members for advice. They know both the club "style" and the local terrain.
> 
> You may even be able to borrow bikes for a trial longer than even the most friendly LBS would allow, before spending your hard earned.
> 
> BugBear


BB and Paul, I fully intend to take no notice of the naysayers doom merchants on this particular forum, such as they are. Having been down to see the new club members the other evening, within ten minutes of nattering to somebody, I'd been offered a road bike to try out (admittedly and older machine, but a genuine offer) - Rob


----------



## defsdoor (23 Jul 2011)

I've got a Boardman Team Carbon and I wouldn't change for an alloy bike. It's a fantastic bike for the money (1k when I got mine) and after riding from St Davids to Lowestoft on it cannot fault it at all.


----------



## Jacob (23 Jul 2011)

defsdoor":1mcz8fp2 said:


> I've got a Boardman Team Carbon and I wouldn't change for an alloy bike. It's a fantastic bike for the money (1k when I got mine) and after riding from St Davids to Lowestoft on it cannot fault it at all.


My Dawes Galaxy also a fantastic bike for the money £550 about 6 years ago. I couldn't fault it after doing Lands End to John o Groats (except for one broken spoke). My bum hurt but that was the saddle. My fault - I should have stuck with the Rolls San Marco which came with the bike, instead of a Brooks.
There's bikes and bikes, it all depends on what you want to do.
One thing about steel bikes (and titanium) is that they can last forever whereas carbon is highly obsolescent and not repairable. After any big bump replacing forks at least is a good idea even if there is no apparent damage.


----------



## Sawyer (23 Jul 2011)

Jacob":1fpiziyi said:


> One thing about steel bikes (and titanium) is that they can last forever whereas carbon is highly obsolescent and not repairable. After any big bump replacing forks at least is a good idea even if there is no apparent damage.


Alas, not forever! I've had a couple of aged steel frames crack from metal fatigue. But then again, you can get them repaired (as I did). Impossible with carbon.
Still, provided you can still find a frame builder with the skills to do the repair (not many of them left now), in theory, you could get a frame repaired indefinitely; so I suppose you're correct, Jacob.
My oldest frame is is pre-war, but I've used it loads during the 1980s & 90s. Very leisurely geometry as normal for the time and a fixed wheel. I dream of one day using it to ride this: http://www.eroica-ciclismo.it/italiano/home.asp


----------



## Ironballs (23 Jul 2011)

I may have some fancy bikes but you still can't beat riding around on a steel frame made by your own fair (or not so fair!) hands. That's always another option


----------



## woodbloke (24 Jul 2011)

Sawyer":ujz69mce said:


> I dream of one day using it to ride this: http://www.eroica-ciclismo.it/italiano/home.asp


I need some of those goggles! :lol: - Rob


----------



## Jacob (24 Jul 2011)

Sawyer":33sabvea said:


> .... I dream of one day using it to ride this: http://www.eroica-ciclismo.it/italiano/home.asp


I had to look it up - found it in the Guardian. Brilliant! Unfortunately all my old bikes have been wrecked and disposed of long ago.
You can do something similar in Britain if you take odd cross country routes llike defdoor's St Davids to Lowestoft - lots of the country is unchanged since the 50s or earlier and it can feel that you have slipped into another time zone.


----------



## Paul Chapman (24 Jul 2011)

Blimey, I could enter that - my last bike was made in 1970 :shock: 

Thanks for posting that Guardian link, Jacob. Those Youtube clips were great - took me back to the good old days when I used to see people like Fausto Coppi, Reg Harris and Tom Simpson racing at Herne Hill.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## bugbear (25 Jul 2011)

Paul Chapman":2hwrksgg said:


> Blimey, I could enter that - my last bike was made in 1970 :shock:



I've got a old-enough-to-be-made-by-the-man-himself Claude Butler (*). Late seventies bits on it, though. It's set up as a minimalist fixed gear time trial iron.

BugBear

(*) now just a degraded brand name within the "Tandem Group PLC" conglomerate


----------



## Paul Chapman (25 Jul 2011)

bugbear":3c0awice said:


> Paul Chapman":3c0awice said:
> 
> 
> > Blimey, I could enter that - my last bike was made in 1970 :shock:
> ...



Mine's a fixed wheel bike as well - I always preferred riding fixed rather than gears.

Your Claud Butler must be quite old, BB - didn't he sell the name in the mid-1950s after going bankrupt?

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (25 Jul 2011)

Paul Chapman":g97b8qtv said:


> Mine's a fixed wheel bike as well - I always preferred riding fixed rather than gears.
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul


One of the big problems I found with a road bike in the 70's was the the gear shifters were a pair of levers on the main down tube, making it very awkward to change gear. I was really surprised to see that on a modern cycle the shifters ar built into the handlebars so changing grear is no more difficult than on an ordinary MTB - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (25 Jul 2011)

woodbloke":161bx1yj said:


> Paul Chapman":161bx1yj said:
> 
> 
> > Mine's a fixed wheel bike as well - I always preferred riding fixed rather than gears.
> ...



I think they fit the gear changers into the brake levers these days on some of the racing bikes. I rode gears from the age of 12 when I bought my first hand-made bike (from £50 compensation as a result of getting knocked off my bike by a speeding motor-cyclist). One day when out with the cycling club, the pawl springs in the block broke which meant that it free-wheeled both ways. I fitted a fixed cog to the other side of the hub, shortened the chain and rode home on a fixed wheel. I enjoyed it so much that I never went back to gears, except for when I toured around Norway in 1960 - the hills are a bit steep and long there :shock: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Harbo (25 Jul 2011)

Well you were all very lucky - as a teenager I had a S/H bike with 3 speed Sturmey Archer gears.
Did not stop me having great rides through the Yorkshire Dales with my friends. Not the best setup for those conditions but they never failed unlike my friends fancier ones!

Rod


----------



## woodbloke (25 Jul 2011)

Harbo":x773kuxd said:


> Well you were all very lucky - as a teenager I had a S/H bike with 3 speed Sturmey Archer gears.
> Rod


...as did I Rod, a three speed Triumph Palm Beach. Apparently, Eric Clapton had the same mount! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: - Rob


----------



## studders (25 Jul 2011)

woodbloke":2xw4j22p said:


> Harbo":2xw4j22p said:
> 
> 
> > Well you were all very lucky - as a teenager I had a S/H bike with 3 speed Sturmey Archer gears.
> ...


My brother had something very similar to get to school on. When it came time for me to have a bike... guess whose bike I got?


----------



## bugbear (25 Jul 2011)

Since I can see where we're headed now, let's skip to the end...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13JK5kChbRw

 

BugBear


----------



## Paul Chapman (25 Jul 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ironballs (25 Jul 2011)

Modern bikes really do water all over the old ones in pretty much every way, geometry, weight, transmission, brakes, wheels, reliability, ease of use, ergonomics etc etc. Bit like cars really


----------



## Jacob (2 Aug 2011)

http://www.copenhagencyclechic.com/ for the latest in Lycra fashion and other stuff.

http://www.copenhagencyclechic.com/2009 ... geous.html


----------



## bugbear (3 Aug 2011)

Jacob":3oh9sxtu said:


> http://www.copenhagencyclechic.com/ for the latest in Lycra fashion and other stuff.
> 
> http://www.copenhagencyclechic.com/2009 ... geous.html



A little too Nathan Barley for my tastes. I'd have thought you were more a tweed plus fours man, Jacob.

BugBear


----------



## Mike Wingate (3 Aug 2011)

My Eddie Merckx cost me in excess of £500 in 1976, it was a second hand frame with Campagnolo Record components. Over the last 30 years it has had replacement components of similar quality. I have used it for touring, camping and time trialing. 2 Specialized full suspension MTB's appeared over the last 10 years, customized with Hope Hydraulic brakes etc. The first one developed a crack in the seat tube, it was replaced under warrenty after 4 years of use. The newer model is great. Last year I bought a Trek Madone 5.2 in carbon fibre with Shimano Ultegra. I went the Project 1 route, having a bike customised to my spec at reasonable cost. The bike is great. It is not about me it is the bike, it climbs easily and goes fast, but I am always in control. I have always worn sports clothing on the bike. I am now a MAMIL. I have a few pairs of cycling shoes with cleats, they do work well, the pedals are Eggbeaters from Crank Bros. I have recently completed the Manchester to Blackpool Charity ride ( and back) on the bike in a quick time despite the weather and crowds. I belong to 3 clubs/groups and do a variety of cycle ride with them and on my own. Look at what other people use rather than what other people write about. Cycling is a great pastime. The difference between my new and old bike is similar to comparing a Lie-Nielson to an unfettled 1960's record plane. Cycling is what you make of it, and you will find it rewarding.


----------



## bugbear (3 Aug 2011)

Since this seems to be the cycling thread, can I just say ...

YIPPEE!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-14365185

BugBear


----------



## Paul Chapman (3 Aug 2011)

bugbear":p1epj6tl said:


> Since this seems to be the cycling thread, can I just say ...
> 
> YIPPEE!
> 
> ...



That's excellent news. Spent many hours there in years gone by, watching some of the greats - Fausto Coppi, Reg Harris, Tom Simpson, Alf Engers and many, many more.

Pity it's not an indoor track with our lousy weather but even an outdoor track is better than no track.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Jacob (3 Aug 2011)

Cyclists get a lot more support in other countries. We could do with a bit more positive action like this:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-14380367


----------



## woodbloke (4 Aug 2011)

Jacob":3qq23jam said:


> Cyclists get a lot more support in other countries. We could do with a bit more positive action like this:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-14380367


I think you're right here Jacob. In my limited experience of cycling abroad, I found that in Lausanne, Switzerland, there were dedicated cycle lanes (with their own traffic lights) in the middle of busy four or six lane intersections, which was a bit strange, but all the locals seemed OK with it. Interestingly, I didn't see anyone in the cities (as far as I can remember) with a helmet and hi-viz clothing.
My feeling is that the situation is slooooowly changing for the better in the UK (we've had some new cycle lanes mapped out in Salisbury recently) helped no doubt by the huge boost in cycle traffic in Londres, aided and abetted by Boris - Rob


----------



## Jake (4 Aug 2011)

woodbloke":q94om5re said:


> the huge boost in cycle traffic in Londres, aided and abetted by Boris



Ken's scheme, although implemented in the blonde twit's time.


----------



## promhandicam (4 Aug 2011)

woodbloke":3vh08s8d said:


> I think you're right here Jacob.



There is a sentence I never thought I'd read. I think you need to go and have a little lie down Rob, you obviously aren't feeling too well. :shock: :shock: :lol:


----------



## bugbear (5 Aug 2011)

promhandicam":1kt9rgsw said:


> woodbloke":1kt9rgsw said:
> 
> 
> > I think you're right here Jacob.
> ...



Unusually for Jacob, it wasn't a very controversial statement. He must be losing his touch.



stating the obvious":1kt9rgsw said:


> Cyclists get a lot more support in other countries.



BugBear


----------



## woodbloke (5 Aug 2011)

promhandicam":2a1z1w6w said:


> woodbloke":2a1z1w6w said:
> 
> 
> > I think you're right here Jacob.
> ...


There are occasions Steve and I hasten to add that they're very few and far between, when Jacob doesn't spout complete, utter drivel and I do find myself in agreement with his pronouncements. You are right though...a lie down in a dark room would help, or I need to get out more...probably on me bike! :lol: - Rob


----------



## Jacob (5 Aug 2011)

I have to say, Rob does eventually get around to realising that I am often (if not always) right! :lol: Sometimes takes some time, but better late than never.


----------



## Jacob (2 Sep 2011)

This is a bit of a teaser! 
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/pete.meg/w ... er2011.htm
What would you do faced with this (on yer bike)?


----------

